# BAGHDAD | Al Kadhimiya ( 5-stars Hotel + Shopping mall + Apartments )| 15 fl | App



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Location: Al Kadhimiya - Baghdad


Client Name: Al Kawthar Holding Company
Built up Area: 75,000 m²
Cost: $ 80,000,000
Services: Full Design

Services undertaken include:
1- Full consultancy services
2- Architectural
3- Structural
4- MEP
5- Specialized Engineering
6- Landscaping
7- Infrastructure

A mix use development includes 5-star hotel, shopping mall and one furnished apartment building





















http://cap-consultant.co/default.aspx


----------

